# Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)



## Rolando

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

For me it has to be Fred MacMurray. Not just because he always made it look good but because he sported it in so many movies and in his television shows.

He probably single-handedly made sure that pipe smoking was popular for many decades.


----------



## Phil The Thrill

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Bing Crosby: Because he's Bing Crosby.


----------



## Mr. Ed

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Donald "Duck" Dunn- Booker T and the MGs bassist


----------



## The Pirate

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

hmmmm J. R. R. Tolkien and Walt Disney.
Ken


----------



## Senator

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Santa Claus.


----------



## curtismayhem

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Wow just when I read the post about Duck Dunn a Booker T and the MGs song came on my shuffle. Freaky stuff. Duck Dunn is also an amazing bassist.


----------



## RJpuffs

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



The Pirate said:


> hmmmm J. R. R. Tolkien and Walt Disney.
> Ken


Didn't ol' Walt love his Camels??? I've never seen his picture with a pipe.


----------



## The Pirate

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



RJpuffs said:


> Didn't ol' Walt love his Camels??? I've never seen his picture with a pipe.


 I always thought the same thing, but I saw a documentary on MIckey, and several times they showed Walt with a pipe.
Ken


----------



## Highstump

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Not only was Disney a pipe smoker, he used to have tobacco shops in the park. Pipes stamped with the Disney logo and "Walt Disney Productions" could be purchased there along with several tinned tobacco blends with a Disneyland label. (I have no idea who made the pipes or blended the tobacco.)

Of course, that was back before we knew that second hand smoke would kill all small children within 500 feet of the smoker.


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Old Walt did like his Camels, as do I, but he also enjoyed a good pipe. Both he and Fred MacMurray get my votes this time around.


----------



## floydp

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Popeye of course.


----------



## Spongy

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Pipe Smoker of the year, 1964, Peter Cushing. I have no reason why, he looks like a pipe smoker and was a big celebrity.


----------



## webjunkie

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Now I'm just going to show how big of a nerd I am.

Cushing was '68. 1964 was Rupert Davies.


----------



## Spongy

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

You are correct. I was looking at the info when I posted, so I don't know how I came up with '64 instead of '68?


----------



## tzilt

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Just for fun, and because I am suffering through _Being and Nothingness_... Jean Paul Sartre...


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Norman Rockwell

My dad collected the Saturday Evening Post and many of his artworks were on the covers. I just remember we how much we enjoyed looking at his pictures.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

gotta say Bing Crosby. First pipe smoker, besides Santa and Sherlock, that I remember thinking looked cool with the pipe. The one-handed match strike was awesome...if you're a dork like me!


----------



## frankluke

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

not tryin to threadjack but are there any celebs today who smoke a pipe?? i can't think of any.

i wish samual jackson smoked a pipe, the hobby would be that much cooler if he did.. i can see it now "english MF do you smoke it"!?!


----------



## Spongy

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Nick, I don't know if any current celebs do or not - I'm sure their "Hollyweird" friends would ridicule them for it.

If you haven't watched any of the CS member "labsix" youtube videos, he mentions what it's like to smoke in California (and he's an actor).

Maybe he should be our favorite celeb?


----------



## mcdevster

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

for me...
living = stephen fry
dead = Bing Crosby


----------



## mcdevster

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

stephen fry may not be much of a celebrity in the Us - but he played oscar wilde for crying out loud so he deserves it..


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Remember this guy?

George Adamson..._"Born Free"_


----------



## londoner

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Lee Van Cleef "Angel Eyes"









Cary Grant "Mr Cool"


----------



## gillywalker

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Duck Dunn would be my favorite.


----------



## Big D KC

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



londoner said:


> Lee Van Cleef "Angel Eyes"


I'm guessin' I'm too young to know who this guy is, but any man who packs a pistol and a pipe is cool in my book!

:gn


----------



## otto

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



Mr. Ed said:


> Donald "Duck" Dunn- Booker T and the MGs bassist


Wasn't "Duck Dunn" in "The Blues Brothers"?


----------



## otto

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



Big D KC said:


> I'm guessin' I'm too young to know who this guy is, but any man who packs a pistol and a pipe is cool in my book!
> 
> :gn


You haven't seen "The Good, The Bad and The Ugly" ?:cb


----------



## Big D KC

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



otto said:


> You haven't seen "The Good, The Bad and The Ugly" ?:cb


Yea as a kid, my dad loves the westerns but I was never into them. Been an awefull long time ago and I never would have noticed back the lol


----------



## gillywalker

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



otto said:


> Wasn't "Duck Dunn" in "The Blues Brothers"?


Two of the Blues Brothers were in Booker T and the MGs. Duck Dunn the bassist and Steve Cropper the guitarist. Steve Cropper wrote some of the best songs of the 60s and played some tasty guitar on many of the 60s Stax Records recordings.

Shameless plug, if anyone likes Booker T and the MGs check out my heavily Booker T influenced band the Stacks. http://www.myspace.com/thestacks


----------



## jeromy

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

James Oliver Rigney, Jr. AKA Robert Jordan. One of my all time favorite authors. Wrote the Wheel of time series. Passed on last year.


----------



## BigKev77

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

I have to say Bing. One of the coolest celebs ever. Cary Grant would be a close second.


----------



## nanotech

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

For me: Tolkein-his descriptions in his writing makes you want to pull out your pipe while reading.


----------



## afilter

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



nanotech said:


> For me: Tolkein-his descriptions in his writing makes you want to pull out your pipe while reading.


Concur completely! I wish I could consitently master a smoke ring let alone sail a smoke ship through it. :tu


----------



## TheTraveler

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



jeromy said:


> James Oliver Rigney, Jr. AKA Robert Jordan. One of my all time favorite authors. Wrote the Wheel of time series. Passed on last year.


:tpd: Ditto. Reading his books or Tolkiens books makes me want to light up a pipe and sit by a roaring fireplace everytime.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

:tpd:

J.R.R. Tolkien, C.S. Lewis, and the other Inklings. (I am not sure who in the group besides Lewis and Tolkien smoked pipe.



















You can't get much cooler than these guys if you are into literature and academia and such. 

Unless you count fictional characters. p


----------



## kingtut

*Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Here's mine: J.R.R. Tolkien and C.S. Lewis

Basically Tolkien is the reason I started smoking pipes in the first place! Bless him

(Popeye comes in at a close 3rd)

how about you?


----------



## ironbyron

Why none other than Ole Saint Nick!


----------



## petewho

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Has anyone mentioned Hef yet?

Makes me want to light up in my pajamas.


----------



## maboman

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Yep...Hef has lived the life every man dreams of...


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

A.E.


----------



## rx2010

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



frankluke said:


> i wish samual jackson smoked a pipe, the hobby would be that much cooler if he did.. i can see it now "english MF do you smoke it"!?!


:r:r


----------



## Smarvy

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

<----------------I've got to vote for Graham Chapman

He's not as cool as Lee van Cleef, but he's definitely funnier.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



Smarvy said:


> <----------------I've got to vote for Graham Chapman
> 
> He's not as cool as Lee van Cleef, but he's definitely funnier.


I am glad to see Lee Van Cleef showing up with multiple mentions. In a recent scientific poll, Lee he came out a little behind Popeye in "*Who Wins In A Street Fight*?" but, in sheer pipe-coolness I think he's hard to beat.

He's obviously first. Right after Einstein.


----------



## Smarvy

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



Mister Moo said:


> He's obviously first. Right after Einstein.


I like the relativity of this statement very much.

I also like very much the drawing of van Cleef. Mind if I save it? Where did you find it, or did you draw it yourself?

Aloha,
Justin


----------



## petewho

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



Smarvy said:


> Aloha,
> Justin


Aloha Justin! I'm out in your neck of the woods once-a-year when my wife does a triathlon (the little one, NOT the big one!). Maybe herf this April? :tu


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Me....but Cary Grant comes a close second though.....dub


----------



## Smarvy

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

I'd love that Pete... I think: I have no idea what a "herf" is... but as long as you're a hot, 22 year old blond woman, I don't think it matters.

I tell you what, if I'm still around in April, I'd love to get together for a smoke and a beer. I have to tell you though that I may be headed out, to Arkansas of all places. Nothing decided yet, but I'll let you know if I'm going to be here.

We just had the big triathlon. No offense to your wife at all, but it's kind of unsettling when your small town is taken over by hundreds of people in 
spandex.

Aloha,
Justin


----------



## BlewSmoke.com

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



Highstump said:


> Not only was Disney a pipe smoker, he used to have tobacco shops in the park. Pipes stamped with the Disney logo and "Walt Disney Productions" could be purchased there along with several tinned tobacco blends with a Disneyland label. (I have no idea who made the pipes or blended the tobacco.)
> 
> Of course, that was back before we knew that second hand smoke would kill all small children within 500 feet of the smoker.


Found this interesting:

http://www.yesterland.com/tobaccoshop.html


----------



## petewho

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Herf here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=37

A herf is a gathering of BOTLs (brothers of the leaf). If all goes as planned some friends/family of mine will also be out there the same time so there may be a couple more cigar smokers. With the tri going on, it shouldn't be too tough to find a hot gal also (I always see many at these events).

Herfs seem to be a lot more common on the cigar boards. Haven't seen much mention of them here. I've been on CS since May or June and been to about four herfs so far.

Herf often :tu


----------



## haggis

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

C.S. Lewis, definitely. Bing is a must as well.


----------



## Art Pemberton

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



Phil The Thrill said:


> Bing Crosby: Because he's Bing Crosby.


 Bing Crosby is likely the person who inspired me to start smoking pipes years ago. I actually have one of his pipes he gave me back in the seventies.


----------



## Adam-d

I would have to say Gordon McQuarrie


----------



## McFortner

Generals Patton and MacArthur both smoked pipes.

Michael


----------



## svb

I'll probably get crucified for admitting that I saw this, but "Orson Hodge" on Desperate Housewives this past Sunday night!!! I will have to think about more historic characters


----------



## hayward_tenney

[constructing cross now]

Archibald Alec Leach, a.k.a. Cary Grant.


----------



## Dedalus

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Stephen Fry









Charlie Mingus









Pablo Picasso - or at least a painting of his (Garçon à la Pipe) - which fetched US$104,168,000 at Sotheby's auction in New York City in 2004.









And perhaps even Anthony Hopkins's character in Legends of the Fall









Other fictional pipe smokers I've run across in the past couple of days:
Henry Smart, from Roddy Doyle's _A Star Called Henry_ - he uses a disguise as a traveling salesman for Kapp and Petersen to get around Dublin (he's wanted for his part in the 1916 uprising).
And Policeman MacCruiskeen in Flann O'Brien's _The Third Policeman_


----------



## Dedalus

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

duplicate


----------



## MedicCook

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

I would have to say Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



Dedalus said:


> Charlie Mingus


Mingus is beyond us mere mortals. He is a Bass god.


----------



## dmkerr

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



morefifemusicanyone said:


> Mingus is beyond us mere mortals. He is a Bass god.


In the spirit of good music (see my icon), my pipe smoking idol is saxophonist/composer Anthony Braxton. I'd go broke faster collecting all his music than I would only buying Dunhill pipes! The guy has got to be one of the most prolific recording artists ever.


----------



## Johan.Stockholm

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

I would have to say Stephen Fry. Fascinating man.

/JS


----------



## Dedalus

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Stephen Fry is still up there, but now that I see Jacques Derrida was a pipe smoker, I'll have to put him in the top three:


----------



## Emjaysmash

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

I Kinda see a theme between Bass masters and Pipes....Hmmmmm


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



dmkerr said:


> In the spirit of good music (see my icon), my pipe smoking idol is saxophonist/composer Anthony Braxton. I'd go broke faster collecting all his music than I would only buying Dunhill pipes! The guy has got to be one of the most prolific recording artists ever.


I am not much of a Saxophone fan, but I will have to check it out.

I am assuming since he is also a composer that it is likely he is primarily Jazz (watchout for my biased stereotyped view of all saxaphonists as 80s rock ban wannabes).

I'm always up for some good Jazz.

Lately, I have been digging Andrew Hill. Good music to smoke by. Gotta go check if he smoked pipe. p

-Tyler


----------



## dmkerr

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



morefifemusicanyone said:


> I am not much of a Saxophone fan, but I will have to check it out.
> 
> I am assuming since he is also a composer that it is likely he is primarily Jazz (watchout for my biased stereotyped view of all saxaphonists as 80s rock ban wannabes).
> 
> I'm always up for some good Jazz.
> 
> Lately, I have been digging Andrew Hill. Good music to smoke by. Gotta go check if he smoked pipe. p
> 
> -Tyler


Braxton actually did a couple of discs of Andrew Hill's music within the last few years. Yeah, he's a jazz composer but it's hard to recommend any of his CD's to someone who's taste I'm not intimately familiar with. Braxton is kinda "out there". Shoot me a PM and I'll make you a sampler CD. It might help your further explorations or it might save you some money instead!


----------



## SmokinJohnny

Robert Plant. But I don't think he smoked the stuff we smoke.


----------



## Hot Stuff x

Sherlock Holmes, Sigmund Freud, Leprechauns


----------



## ghe-cl

Rocky, Jim Rockford's father in the "Rockford Files" series, was a pipe smoker. You can catch a glimpse of him with a pipe in the stills that run with the closing credits.


----------



## IrishCamel81

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Military: MacArthur, Eisenhower
Literatre: Tolkien
Political: Reagan
Science: Einstein

:amen:


----------



## Requiem

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Don´t forget the guy in my avatar, Captain Haddock, from the Tintin comic books.


----------



## doublebassmusician

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Are fictional people welcome?
Gandalf all the way.


----------



## strider72

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Tolkien is the one that pointed me towards my love of pipes.


----------



## Arizona

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Ronald Reagan smoked a pipe? Really? wow I never knew that! Anyone got pics of these folks with their pipes?


----------



## IrishCamel81

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*



Arizona said:


> Ronald Reagan smoked a pipe? Really? wow I never knew that! Anyone got pics of these folks with their pipes?


He gave it up after he became gov of Ca. He replaced the pipe with Jelly Beans and then Jelly Belly's.
Fun fact: The blueberry flavor was invented for Reagans inauguration. So he could have red, white and blue.3

Fade in... Floyds, 'Wish you were here'


----------



## maboman

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

About 20 years ago when I was in high school in California, I used to work at a bowling ally that had a 50's themed diner attached to it. I remember a poster of President Reagan advertising Chesterfield cigarettes I thought it was pretty cool.

Ronald Reagan Chesterfield Cigarette Advertisements: Awesome Health Posters for Patriotic Kids! - WHITEHOUSE.ORG

Gerald Ford is as far as I know the only US President to appear with his pipe in his presidential portrait.

Maboman


----------



## Requiem

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Zapping through the tv channels, I just saw a Seinfeld episode in which Kramer smokes a canadian.


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Charles Darwin, of course :yo:


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Bing Crosby
Tom Crean
Ernest Shackleton
Tolkien


----------



## WWhermit

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Einstein
Normon Rockwell
Orson Wells
Juno.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Donald "Duck" Dunn. Plays Bass in the Blues Brothers Band.


----------



## Dedalus

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*










Just found out Irish playwright Sean O'Casey smoked a pipe, so he takes over the top of my list.

Stumbled upon this famous pipe smokers blog, it's fantastic:

Famous Pipe Smokers


----------



## nrg2

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Goofy on the golf course


----------



## ghe-cl

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

The obit for Philip Jose Farmer in today's New York Times (http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/27/books/27farmer.html?ref=todayspaper) had a nice photo of the prolific science fiction author with his pipe.


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



ghe said:


> The obit for Philip Jose Farmer in today's New York Times (http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/27/books/27farmer.html?ref=todayspaper) had a nice photo of the prolific science fiction author with his pipe.


Farmer was pretty awesome, especially for the time period
:laser: 
Glad you posted this


----------



## Requiem

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Not wanting to start a new thread on such a trivial thing, I decided to post in here.

Although I'm a soccer fan, I had never noticed that Sampdoria (Italian soccer club) badge depicts a pipe smoker...










it's described as: local tradicional hat, hair on the wind, and pipe.


----------



## Zeabed

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Popeye inspired me to smoke a pipe. He had less luck with spinach, however.

Also, Stephen Frye.


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Normon Rockwell
J.R.R. Tolkien 
C.S. Lewis
Reagan


----------



## rlaliberty

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Sartre and Tolkien, hands down.


----------



## Twiggz

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Einstein

As for fiction, characters from Robert Jordan's Wheel of time series, smoking that good ol two rivers tabac. Like the other fantasy fans on here, J.R.R. Tolkien's LOTR.


----------



## Dedalus

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*



Mr Mojo Risin said:


> Donald "Duck" Dunn. Plays Bass in the Blues Brothers Band.


+1. If the [email protected] fits, wear it; scoot over goddamnit!


----------



## KevinV

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Bing and Albert.


----------



## Zeabed

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*



KevinV said:


> Bing and Albert.


What a song and joke team that would have made. Bing could have taken the side of Bohr and Eisenberg on the Quantum Mechanics issue and Albert would have kept repeating "Nein! Nein! Alvays I haf told you: Gott does not play ze dice mit ze Universe!"

I hope I'm not mini-hijacking this thread by asking you gents if anyone knows what brand pipe Einstein is smoking in this photo:


----------



## gboyet93

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*



McFortner said:


> Generals Patton and MacArthur both smoked pipes.
> 
> Michael


*These two were real MEN. I wish these to greats were around today to take care of Kim Jong, Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, Hugo Chaves, and every other coward...........*


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Watched a history channel special on Edwin Hubble the Astronomer. Every video they had of him he was smoking a pipe. Great minds..
Brian..


----------



## sounds7

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Hefner









Cagney









Moe wasnt a total Stooge









Ira Gershwin









Clark Gable "Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn if you don't like me smoking in the house"

Vincent Van Gogh

C.S. Lewis

Stalin

Christmas Icons Frosty and St. Nick









and many many more according to these web sites
Famous Pipe Smokers
http://fujipub.com/ooops/famous.html


----------



## TheSmokeLounge

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Einstein and Hefner were always my favs


----------



## Joshcertain

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Vincent Van Gogh:

theres another one of him with what appears to be either a white briar or a meer, I dont think its a clay, cause its pretty chunky... I think its the pictured one in the chair too...


----------



## rrb

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Sherlock Holmes without any doubt. He even thinks better when smoking pipes!


----------



## FrayAdjacent

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

No Huckleberry Finn? Didn't he have a corncob pipe in the book, or am I thinking of someone else? Maybe it was actually Mark Twain?


----------



## Sigarz

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Santa and Einstein for me


----------



## mb_pipe

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*



FrayAdjacent said:


> No Huckleberry Finn? Didn't he have a corncob pipe in the book, or am I thinking of someone else? Maybe it was actually Mark Twain?


Huck did. Tom Sawyer not as much in the original book, but in Tom Sawyer Abroad a whole chapter was devoted to him wanting a new pipe.


----------



## Z.Kramer

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

I realized today that George Jetson is a pipe smoker.


----------



## Pipe Organist

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

J.R.R. Tolkien, along with the Hobbits and Gandalf
Sherlock Holmes

And, most importantly for me my Grandfather, Allen Saunders, cartoonist and writer of the Mary Worth and Steve Roper/Mike Nomad serial strips in the comics for many years. He was almost never seen during waking hours without a pipe in his mouth, and I actually have the last jar of "Chaplain's Choice" that he smoked by the barrelful until the day he died.p


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

I'm down with them all except for...Stalin. Had a hard day purging the officer corps? Sit down, smoke some CA (Comrade Alexei) and relax. Ahhhhh, now that's livin'.

Got to be about the only thing that JRR Tolkien and Stalin had in common.


----------



## rrb

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

I can see it now.
Our Lord Protector the "Mayor" (may heaven protect you and all of those who are under your rule) will turn into Stalin (Hitler was a wimp), cease all power, and purge all opposition (Mr. Moo and friends) while smoking a new blend by Peterson of Dublin (holy hometown) called "Dubbed and Damned" which he'll "recommend" we smoke or else...

P.S.: Please, purge all non-pipe smokers also, please please, pretty please (they're too snob for such great ruler)


----------



## Uncle-Festus

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

I would go with:
Einstein
Oppenheimer
Hemmingway
J.R.R. Tolkien and (mainly) the characters in L.O.T.R. and the Hobbit
Sherlock Holmes


----------



## JIungerich

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Dr. Seuss
Faulkner
Mark twain
and of course
J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## David M

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Tim Crowder of Two Cousin Pipe Racks (dot) com, recently had some of his art showcased on the cover of Pipes & Tobacco magazine. See picture.
His theme was Important / Influential Pipe Smokers.

Some really nice touches Tim has to make the pictures work well.



His list includes:
Einstein
Fitzgerald
Le Corbusier
Fritz Piaget
Jorn
Boulle
Jung
Casals
Thurber
Clemens
Faulkner
Simenon
Breton
Russell
Wodehouse
Nordh
Tolkien
Hubble
Frisch
Goodlin
Wainright
Bennett Jr.
Howard
O' Casey
Conan Doyle


----------



## ghe-cl

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Wall Street Journal ran a nice photo the other day of George Gershwin playing the piano while smoking a pipe.
And don't forget Maigret. The title of a collection of one of Simenon's Maigret short story collections was Maigret's pipe.


----------



## MarkC

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Tommy Chong.

Of course, I've switched..uh...'blends' since back in the day...


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

A Few More Favs:

Fred MacMurray (Steve Douglas)









Yul Brenner









Babe Ruth


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*



McFortner said:


> Generals Patton and MacArthur both smoked pipes.
> 
> Michael


Generals Curtis LeMay and Claire Chennault as well.


----------



## Randy_LL

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

just thought I'd throw this great link in here:

Famous Pipe Smokers

to me the coolest is Cary Grant and Huckleberry Finn has got to be the best fictional character....I can still remember the joy I would feel whenever we read him in school. And yes we did read books in school, when we weren't at mass.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*



Zeabed said:


> Popeye inspired me to smoke a pipe. He had less luck with spinach, however.
> 
> Also, Stephen Frye.


Popeye was probably the cause of my love for pipes, as well. I used to watch that as a kid, a lot, and even had my dad buy me a cob to chew on. lol, and he did have luck with the spinach, as I ate a lot of it as a child, because I liked Popeye...even tried the Popeye brand spinach. lol

Then again, I also used to say my prayers and take my vitamins because Hulk Hogan told me, too! :/ lol

Hugh Hefner comes to mind as someone who smoked a pipe, that I'm a fan of. Even tried Mixture 79 because it was his favorite blend.

I've always been a fan of those 1950's tv dads/tobacco ad dads with pipes, because they were always wise gentleman. lol, I liked that style so much, I actually went out and bought one of those cardigan sweaters to go with my pipe. I even have Buddy Holly glasses. lol


----------



## Mr.Lordi

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*



MarkC said:


> Tommy Chong.
> 
> Of course, I've switched..uh...'blends' since back in the day...


Come on, admit it, you still have a fondness for O'Reilly's Mixture 420, don't ya? :hippie:

lol


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

And that's the way it is...


----------



## Zeabed

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*



indigosmoke said:


> And that's the way it is...


Good nostalgic layout. I wonder what blend Uncle Walter preferred. IIRC, I read somewhere some time ago that it was Sail?


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Graham Chapman

Just came across this picture of Graham with the Monty Python gang and his pipe.










For Graham Chapman fans here's a link to John Cleese's eulogy for Graham.

Graham Chapman's funeral speech


----------



## MarkC

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Who's Graham Chapman?

But seriously, I've been on a Monty Python kick lately. I hadn't seen the show since the early nineties, and I'm shocked at how many pipes are seen (mostly smoked by Chapman, but others as well) on this show.


----------



## StufnPuf

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Hefner is a good one, but I love the image of Twain puffing away at his cob while typing wildly. 
Everytime I watch an older film or show now I'm on the lookout for pipes. Only caught one in The Public Enemy (1931) but it wasn't Cagney smoking it...just an extra. O well.
Maybe If I smoke pipe someday I'll be famous or smart or both. haha


----------



## wrapper23

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Just testing my new avatar.


----------



## Mitch

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Gandalf from "Lord of the Rings"
All other characters who smoked a pipe in the "Lord of the Rings"


----------



## otto

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Sparky Anderson of course!


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Norman Rockwell


----------



## Z.Kramer

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*



indigosmoke said:


> A Few More Favs:


I am loving the pictures you are throwing in with your posts on this thread.


----------



## bfox

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Charles Nelson Reilly 
Love watching the old Match game show on GSN .
He is usually puffing away on one .


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*



Z.Kramer said:


> I am loving the pictures you are throwing in with your posts on this thread.


Glad to pass them along.


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*



bfox said:


> Charles Nelson Reilly
> Love watching the old Match game show on GSN .
> He is usually puffing away on one .


I'd forgotten about him. He epitomizes silly 70's game show culture. Takes me back to watching Match Game after school back in the day.


----------



## bfox

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Greta Garbo


----------



## levallois

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

I've always been a big fan of William Powell of "Thin Man" and "My Man Godfrey" movies fame. He smoked a pipe in his movies (and in real life) but I can't find a photo of him doing it right now. Very sophisticated and classy guy who was lucky enough to work 11 times with Myrna Loy, my favorite actress from the 1930s-1940s - a definite hotty!


----------



## cp478

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

never heard of the guy but he has a great last name!


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*



levallois said:


> I can't find a photo of him doing it right now.


Here you go.

William Powell:


----------



## levallois

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Indigosmoke,

Thanks! Great shot of Powell with his ex-wife and the future Mrs Clark Gable, Carole Lombard, in a scene from "My Man Godfrey"; Ms. Lombard was another 1930s hottie.

And cp478, if you haven't seen the Thin Man movies then you are missing something. Powel and Loy together were magic.


----------



## Reverie Forest

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Bringing this one back up in reverence of one of the jazz titans, Charles Mingus. See, I even changed my avatar... :bowdown:
I've been unable to find any photos of him actually smoking a pipe, but I know he did by recollection of some research on him. Anybody have any photos of this guy with a pipe to share?


----------



## wrapper23

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*



Reverie Forest said:


> Bringing this one back up in reverence of one of the jazz titans, Charles Mingus. See, I even changed my avatar... :bowdown:
> I've been unable to find any photos of him actually smoking a pipe, but I know he did by recollection of some research on him. Anybody have any photos of this guy with a pipe to share?


----------



## Z.Kramer

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

I like to look through this thread every so often and I have decided that one of my life goals is to become a pipe smoker in history/pop culture. :razz:


----------



## Reverie Forest

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

Love it, Wrapper!


----------



## wrapper23

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*



Reverie Forest said:


> Love it, Wrapper!


No problemo. Love Mingus. Love jazz.


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

I sure do remember him! He was one of my heroes as a kid. Didn't remember he smoked a pipe. Thanks for the pic, Dave!



Blaylock said:


> Remember this guy?
> 
> George Adamson..._"Born Free"_


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

I was fortunate enough to attend a retrospective of Rockwell's work at an Orlando art museum where they had many of the original paintings of the Sat. Evening Post covers displayed. What I found interesting was that Rockwell himself didn't value the originals all that much. He often gave them away to friends, models, etc, writing personal messages on each. They had one interesting painting that Rockwell gave to Walt Disney on which Rockwell wrote, "To Walt Disney, one of the really great artists, from an admirer, Norman Rockwell." Disney was quoted as saying that when the painting was hanging in his office at Disney Studios he was constantly interupted by artists working at Disney who were fans of Rockwell and wanted to see the painting.

Here is a picture of the painting with the inscription from Rockwell to Disney:












Blaylock said:


> Norman Rockwell
> 
> My dad collected the Saturday Evening Post and many of his artworks were on the covers. I just remember we how much we enjoyed looking at his pictures.


----------



## ND13

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Lou Holtz


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

If movie characters count, I'll throw in Professor Donald Kessler (Pierce Brosnan) from the Tim Burton comedy film, "Mars Attacks".


----------



## Davetopay

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



dogsplayinpoker said:


> gotta say Bing Crosby. First pipe smoker, besides Santa and Sherlock, that I remember thinking looked cool with the pipe. The one-handed match strike was awesome...if you're a dork like me!


Specifically in the scene in White Christmas where they are arguing by the indoor fire pit.


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Rudolf Valentino. One of my favorites even if we didn't share the same last name (yeah, I know, Valentino was his stage name...his real name was Rodolfo Alfonso Raffaello Piero Filiberto Guglielmi!).


----------



## la157m3

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*










President Gerald Ford. He was also a Mason!


----------



## la157m3

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Here's an old one of Reagan:










General MacArthur:










And a current US Soldier enjoying his pipe:


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Wow that's the biggest cob I've ever seen that MacArthur is smoking!


----------



## phatmax

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



Highstump said:


> Not only was Disney a pipe smoker, he used to have tobacco shops in the park. Pipes stamped with the Disney logo and "Walt Disney Productions" could be purchased there along with several tinned tobacco blends with a Disneyland label. (I have no idea who made the pipes or blended the tobacco.)
> 
> Of course, that was back before we knew that second hand smoke would kill all small children within 500 feet of the smoker.


I have one of those Walt pipes. Smoke Boswell blends out of it. It is an OK pipe, gurgles just a bit, but has a nice large bowl.


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



phatmax said:


> I have one of those Walt pipes. Smoke Boswell blends out of it. It is an OK pipe, gurgles just a bit, but has a nice large bowl.


Did you buy the pipe in the park back in the day? I'm a big Disney fan and would love to have one. Never seen one for sale on E-bay.


----------



## otto

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*



DubintheDam said:


> just thought I'd throw this great link in here:
> 
> Famous Pipe Smokers


That about covers it.


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



commonsenseman said:


> Wow that's the biggest cob I've ever seen that MacArthur is smoking!


Here's MacCarthur smoking another interesting cob.


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Ol' Blue Eyes


----------



## David M

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



indigosmoke said:


>


Ol' Blue Eyes was such a PIMP!!!!
Cant even imagine how many women he had.
Look at her - lighting his pipe.


----------



## la157m3

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Not sure if Jon Voight is a pipe smoker or if this was for his role in "Deliverance":










...and didn't know Mickey Rooney smoked pipes, either:


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

William Faulkner


----------



## mclayton

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Buzz Aldrin and John Young, astronauts. I believe Aldrin even talks about when he gave it up (temporarily, prior to Apollo 11) in the documentary _In the Shadow of the Moon_. Young is pictured in an Andrew Chaikis book (forget the name, but it's about Apollo) with a wicked pickaxe pipe.


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Thought it was time to bump this thread up.

Glenn Ford

Not only was he a pipe smoker, but apparently he suffered from a serious case of PAD.


----------



## phatmax

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



indigosmoke said:


> Did you buy the pipe in the park back in the day? I'm a big Disney fan and would love to have one. Never seen one for sale on E-bay.


Actually got it from a friend. His Dad bought it at a park.


----------



## chu2

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



morefifemusicanyone said:


> Mingus is beyond us mere mortals. He is a Bass god.


I never knew Charles Mingus smoked pipe.

But to go with the amazing musicians concept, here's one:

Albert King, _the_ blues guitarist.

Picture this pipe-smoker laden situation, if you will:

King and Mingus impromptu jamming in the background while Einstein, Sartre, and C.S. Lewis throw ideas back and forth over drinks, with Tolkien scribbling a masterpiece next to them. And me watching/listening.

Oh, if only time was that flexible...


----------



## chu2

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Another personal fave of mine that became one of the reasons I got into pipes this year:










Gunter Grass, amazing German novelist. I only hope I can look as badass with a pipe one day as this guy does.


----------



## Eirik

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Mingus is very cool.
But my favorite is Helge Ingstad a Norvegan writer, explorer and so on.
I wish I could post a picture of him. It looks like he smoked all the time and he lived to be 101! He spent years in arctic enviroments and with different native-groups. His books shows that the pipe had a very importent part in his life and others who have tobacco as the only luxury in though enviroments.
If you like Jack London this is a must read.
A friend of me once said, reading about Ingstad, walking around alone in Greenland without food and tobacco for weeks, makes you wanna cry cous you're such a puny sissy.:faint:


----------



## Mr.Lordi

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

I'm really disappointed. 11 pages and I haven't seen one mention of one of the finest, if not THE finest actor of his generation. Mr. Gregory Peck. Not to mention he has played a famous pipe smoker on screen. Gen. Douglas McArthur.


----------



## briarbrian

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Stevie Ray cause noone is as cool as Stevie


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

One of my favorite writers, Harlan Ellison.

"K is for "Kenghis Khan"; He was a very nice person. History has no record of him. There is a moral in that, somewhere." - Harlan Ellison


----------



## paradox

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

My favorite philosopher, Alan Watts (1915-1973).








(click to view larger image)









"Really, the fundamental, ultimate mystery -- the only thing you need to know to understand the deepest metaphysical secrets -- is this: that for every outside there is an inside and for every inside there is an outside, and although they are different, they go together." --- Alan Watts


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Jacques Cousteau

"When one man, for whatever reason, has the opportunity to lead an extraordinary life, he has no right to keep it to himself."


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*



indigosmoke said:


> Graham Chapman
> 
> Just came across this picture of Graham with the Monty Python gang and his pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Graham Chapman fans here's a link to John Cleese's eulogy for Graham.
> 
> Graham Chapman's funeral speech


I just came across these photos of Graham and I'd thought I'd add them here for fellow fans.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

YouTube - Graham Chapman's funeral

The link you posted to his eulogy read by John Cleese, didn't work. I remember watching it on youtube, though, so I grabbed that link.

Like the description says "Putting the fun back in FUNeral" lol


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Thanks for noticing. I guess it's been deleted since I made the first post.


----------



## MarkC

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

My favorite Graham Chapman story (and I apologize if anyone is offended):

While in Germany filming a television special, the Python gang went to tour Auschwitz. However, they were late, and while checking at the gate, someone was told that it was closed already. He yelled out to the car carrying the Pythons "It's closed, they won't let us in!" Graham yells back: "Tell them we're Jewish!"


----------



## Mike2147

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

I'm going with Bing Crosby as well.


----------



## Gigmaster

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

I have 2:

1. Albert Einstien
2. Mammy Yokum (from Lil Abner)


----------



## Gigmaster

*Re: Favorite pipe smokers in history/pop culture*

It's hard to tell for sure in B & W, but it looks to me like a Peterson 'Harp'. I collect Petersons, and this is one of the harder to find ones nowadays.



Zeabed said:


> What a song and joke team that would have made. Bing could have taken the side of Bohr and Eisenberg on the Quantum Mechanics issue and Albert would have kept repeating "Nein! Nein! Alvays I haf told you: Gott does not play ze dice mit ze Universe!"
> 
> I hope I'm not mini-hijacking this thread by asking you gents if anyone knows what brand pipe Einstein is smoking in this photo:


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



Gigmaster said:


> I
> 2. Mammy Yokum (from Lil Abner)


I love Lil Abner!


----------



## indigosmoke

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



Mike2147 said:


> I'm going with Bing Crosby as well.


Whenever I think of Bing Crosby I can't help but think of this Family Guy clip.


----------



## MarkC

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



tzilt said:


> Just for fun, and because I am suffering through _Being and Nothingness_... Jean Paul Sartre...


I didn't realize he was a pipe smoker, but when I found out, I was sure he'd already be here, and sure enough...


----------



## karatekyle

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Probably doesn't _actually_ smoke a pipe:


----------



## DanR

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



karatekyle said:


> Probably doesn't _actually_ smoke a pipe:


It sorta looks like he might have a Missouri Meerschaum sticking out his "other" orifice.


----------



## karatekyle

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*



DanR said:


> It sorta looks like he might have a Missouri Meerschaum sticking out his "other" orifice.


Hahaha he does have that sort of look, doesn't he?


----------



## freestoke

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Reading through this thread I managed to fire off some RG to somebody who hasn't been around in a year. sigh. (Pay attention, Jim! :bitchslap: ) Whatever. While his role as Sherlock put a pipe in his mouth on film, Basil Rathbone smoked a pipe in real life as well. Truly an amazing person, Basil! He was a master of disguises during his spy years in WWI, so he could do "Holmes in disguise" very convincingly. He had the most creds to play Sherlock of all those who portrayed him, since he was a kickass person in real life as opposed to merely an actor. (Too bad they paired him with the puddybutt fluffhead Nigel Bruce and moved the setting to the then present, but I still like the Rathbone flicks beaucoup.)


----------



## otto

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Rathbone was the best! The new Sherlock as action figure (Downey) sucks. He has a nice pipe, but I don't think he is allowed to smoke it much. I was surprised to see a disclaimer at the start of a movie I was watching the other day state that it "contained smoking scenes". WTF?


----------



## karatekyle

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

I really like Downey's character but it isn't nearly as accurate as Rathbone's.


----------



## freestoke

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

I don't remember this character popping up yet, so if he's a duplicate entry I apologize. I'll at least second the vote, okay?










He was on a ton of postage stamps, but the only smoking one is San Marino, showing him with a cigar.


----------



## freestoke

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

Probably only musicians really appreciate Nat King Cole. (They might like a couple of his tunes, but have no real idea of how great a stylist he was.) Whatever, who knew he smoked a pipe? Note that a couple of the pipes on the table look like Dunhills! :tu










I'd post Harry Belafonte too, but the thread says "your favorite". Oh, what the hell...for all you Belafonte fans out there. (With any luck, there aren't any. :lol


----------



## PaulE

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

I saw this pic and thought i'd share here.

Babe Ruth


----------



## la157m3

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

One of the greatest Americans in modern history!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

*Re: Your favorite pipe smoking celeb (L or D)*

I don't think I've seen a single female mentioned yet but I guess that's not too shocking as women don't tend to be pipe smokers. I will say though I vaguely remember seeing a movie a few years back with Paris Hilton smoking a pipe :???:. I don't really remember though...


----------

